# iPXE boot img like a iso, but..



## dekloper (Oct 14, 2018)

Hello!
I want to load a virtual machine image without using iscsi target, like a bootable iso image:

```
:iso
initrd ../Win98SE_bootdisk.iso || goto failed
chain ../memdisk iso raw || goto failed
goto start
```
it works!

It is logical to assume that the raw image (mbr, gpt and other scheme) can not be placed completely in the ramdisk. Maybe I'm wrong and there is a way around it..

Help me, please!


----------

